# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 12 )



## ripjack13

This weeks question is for all you turners.

*How do you store your lathe chisels and tools? Please post some pics of what you have come up with.*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## Mike1950

What kind of question is this- setting up the  for some  and verbal abuse.... I have no clue where my lathe tools are- now that is the ultimate storage... sheesh the things I have ta put up with.......

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Brink

My lathe tools are in their original box, way back on a bottom storage shelf

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Mine are currently in a cardboard box on the ground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Harbor Freight $159 Regular Price, frequently on sale for$125 or less. This thing is a quality box, construction is very solid.









Lathe tools have since been moved out of the top tray as...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Don't recall where I got this rack. Peachtree maybe.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

I use mostly magnetic bars to organize things, but I've got an overflow drawer for infrequently used tools.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I am watching this one with great interest as I am in the final stages of my shop set up. I didn't have any storage for turning tools in my old shop but it had got to the point that I was thinking about doing something. My shop is pretty full already so floor space is at a premium. I do like the idea of tool carts but they take up valuable floor space. I'm thinking of wall mounted storage for the turning chisels, or possibly even a drop down overhead rack of some kind.
I have since added the lathe weight box with storage on top for chucks and jaws and stuff like that. the lathe has storage for knock outs and centers and stuff. So I was kinda thinking maybe on the back wall but off to the side a little to the left to try and avoid some of the thrown chips. Or storage overhead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

I have mine piled on the shelf above the lathe. I think there are two sets, but I only use my two carbides.
When I bought the big lathe a couple years ago it came with two sets also. They are out in the shop and I keep meaning to take a look and see what brand they are, but laziness prevails.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

justallan said:


> They are out in the shop and I keep meaning to take a look and see what brand they are, but laziness prevails.



Procrastination is a virtue!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> I use mostly magnetic bars to organize things, but I've got an overflow drawer for infrequently used tools.
> View attachment 124620
> View attachment 124621



Does that say "Bowel Gouge"? Sounds painful...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Does that say "Bowel Gouge"? Sounds painful...
> 
> View attachment 124632



If you go see Doc, it's a crap shoot what he'll use to treat you!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> If you go see Doc, it's a crap shoot what he'll use to treat you!!!



I'm wondering if he's been lying to us about what kind of a doctor he is! Or maybe he has a side practice he hasn't told us about. He does have those surgical lights in his shop. Maybe he's offering fly by night surgery in his off hours.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

I'm gonna stay over in the Termite Corner, the line above Bowel Gouge there has me worried!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I use magnet strips and the seldom used extras are in a plastic pail in the corner of the storage room

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

I never noticed, but it does say 'fingernail bowel gouge'. I picked up a bunch of Sorby tools in an auction several years ago, and apparently, I got parts of a home gastroenterology kit.

I'm going to wash my hands now...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Lou Currier

It looks like @rocky1 might be related to Kenbo. @DKMD has too many tools and needs to send them to me so I can properly dispose of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Magnetic strips are out for me because I have some stainless tools and I may make more.


----------



## rocky1

That cart works almost as if designed for lathe tools honestly Lou. Everything except the largest skew and gouge in your standard HSS set will fit in the holes along the sides, Knock Outs, Scissors, and a couple Screw Drivers fit as well. Could honestly ream a couple holes an 1/8" or so with a step bit and make the last 2 tools fit for that matter, I just hate to mess the paint up!

Abra-Net is left side above the Wet/Dry abrasives in top left drawer. Top right drawer is for calipers, measuring devices, center finders, and most of my bushings for pen kits found their way into that drawer as well, because it's close to the lathe and handy. Since the turning tools migrated out of the top tray, my roll of paper towels, tape measures, pencils, a few odd blanks, and assorted other odd goodies migrated up there.

Middle drawer is filled with mandrels of all nature, expanding mandrels, sanding mandrels, MT 2 reamers in the tackle pack on left, (_MT 2 reamers were purchased for crow calls, but occasionally come in handy to knock a burr out of a spindle_). Expanding mandrel set on right, Spindle Adapters behind it. Bottom drawer holds Chucks, Live Centers on right, left side has a full set of Forstner Bits tucked away, and a set of carving chisels there just for safe keeping.

Down below I store the BLO, DNA, Beeswax, Salad Bowl/Cutting Board finishes, shop rolls of abrasive cloth. Handle is just a real convenient spot for the clamps! Reach over and click the release, one handed and slide the jaws open to remove; pretty much one handed. Have also evolved to a rolling work/parts tray set off the end of the lathe between the cart and lathe, that just works nice to lay tools on, blanks, set my CA, Accelerator, cup of water on for wet sanding, drop bushings on when mounting/unmounting stock, and garbage can slid up underneath it.

I guess I should take pictures huh??!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> That cart works almost as if designed for lathe tools honestly Lou. Everything except the largest skew and gouge in your standard HSS set will fit in the holes along the sides, Knock Outs, Scissors, and a couple Screw Drivers fit as well. Could honestly ream a couple holes an 1/8" or so with a step bit and make the last 2 tools fit for that matter, I just hate to mess the paint up!
> 
> Abra-Net is left side above the Wet/Dry abrasives in top left drawer. Top right drawer is for calipers, measuring devices, center finders, and most of my bushings for pen kits found their way into that drawer as well, because it's close to the lathe and handy. Since the turning tools migrated out of the top tray, my roll of paper towels, tape measures, pencils, a few odd blanks, and assorted other odd goodies migrated up there.
> 
> Middle drawer is filled with mandrels of all nature, expanding mandrels, sanding mandrels, MT 2 reamers in the tackle pack on left, (_MT 2 reamers were purchased for crow calls, but occasionally come in handy to knock a burr out of a spindle_). Expanding mandrel set on right, Spindle Adapters behind it. Bottom drawer holds Chucks, Live Centers on right, left side has a full set of Forstner Bits tucked away, and a set of carving chisels there just for safe keeping.
> 
> Down below I store the BLO, DNA, Beeswax, Salad Bowl/Cutting Board finishes, shop rolls of abrasive cloth. Handle is just a real convenient spot for the clamps! Reach over and click the release, one handed and slide the jaws open to remove; pretty much one handed. Have also evolved to a rolling work/parts tray set off the end of the lathe between the cart and tool box, that just works nice to lay tools on, blanks, set my CA, Accelerator, cup of water on for wet sanding, drop bushings on when mounting/unmounting stock, and garbage can slid up underneath it.
> 
> I guess I should take pictures huh??!!


Ok Rocky you really got me thinking on this, I can see how practical this could be. I think I have a spot it would fit nice, but it is full of chunks of walnut at the moment that would have to get moved, or turned, or something. I have looked at that cart before, they go on sale all the time and can be picked up fairly cheap, and they are decent quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Decent quality is an understatement Greg. That cart is heavy! And, extremely well built. Price scares you I know, but it looked like decent quality sitting in the store, felt better trying to load it with help. Trying to unload it without help... It's WELL BUILT!!

If you buy one sort your nuts and bolts before starting. There are 2 carriage bolts for the handles that are an 1/8" or so longer, mixed in with all the others. (_And, there is a bunch of them!_) You also need to figure out which way the holes on the legs go before assembling. (_Instructions are not clear on either count._) The holes in the legs that fit the bottom of the box are an inch or so off center, and the ends will bolt up either way. I wound up with 2 legs bolted in upside down, had to remove them and turn them over, after setting the box in place to bolt up, which was a chore by myself. And, didn't find the longer bolts until I got down to putting the handle on, and bolts were a tad short. Realizing one bolt was a little longer on the other side, I pulled it, and it worked nicely, then I had to go back through ALL of the bolts to find the other one.

Otherwise, help would be advisable during assembly, it's heavy and bulky, and likes to run away on wheels; air ratchet or small impact wrench is nice too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Well my system is much better than before...

The first one that I made...


 

I picked this up at a yard sale for $.25. Not as fancy as @rocky1

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## David Hill

My shop cart has been a work in progress. I started out with a much smaller version, but as my tool collection grew I needed a better place. I happened on a cart with drawers at Sam's and thought that I could modify it to my need-- that's what this one is. I added on a couple of pieces of angle shelf support, some screws,and some clamps. The wood surface is a plus for me as it allows for storage and changing the jaws on my chucks without having to move much around-- and _it 's on wheels._
I use magnets on the sides to hold the chisels and other tools in place.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

Right now mine are in the top drawer of a cabinet next to the lathe. I'm undecided whether or not I'll keep them there. Before the move I had them on an angled shelf I built that was on the wall behind the lathe. I also had some shelves built next to them for the chucks and other paraphernalia. I'd have to have a wall first. I have at least some of what I need to hang on the studs to create a wall but I've spent the last 3 weeks fixing up wiring and framing in the basement as the guy is supposed to be here this week to start hanging drywall down there. The previous folks had 0 knowledge about framing and it's amazing the number of things that had to be done so that you could actually hang drywall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

For my turning tools, I have this rack I built. It doesn't quite hold all my tools, so the extra cheapie Benjamin's Best ones are stored on a shelf.



 

Have this on the wall behind the lathe.



 

Opposite the lathe (behind where I stand) I have this cheapie toolbox I picked up for $99 from Walmart that stores, and keeps accessible, everything else. Looking at it reminds me that I need to pick up another chuck or two sometime...

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson

Let's see.... where did I put those....
some are here, this will hold most of them (there's a rack on the other side of the cabinet as well)


 
but they are usually places like this;

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

David Hill said:


> My shop cart has been a work in progress. I started out with a much smaller version, but as my tool collection grew I needed a better place. I happened on a cart with drawers at Sam's and thought that I could modify it to my need-- that's what this one is. I added on a couple of pieces of angle shelf support, some screws,and some clamps. The wood surface is a plus for me as it allows for storage and changing the jaws on my chucks without having to move much around-- and _it 's on wheels._
> I use magnets on the sides to hold the chisels and other tools in place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 124675
> 
> View attachment 124676
> 
> View attachment 124677
> 
> View attachment 124678
> 
> View attachment 124679


I like this set up because it has no lid on the box, lots of drawers for storage and chisel holders all the way around. This thread is giving me some good ideas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

I make my wife put them away when I am finished using them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Bolt a cutting board on top of the red box at Harbor Freight, and you got a work surface on top with room to store your chucks in the tray underneath. Don't recall whether it has the holes in the side for the lathe tools though. It's due to go on sale pretty reasonable shortly, price has dropped on it considerably. About another 6 months it'll be down there same price as the black tool cart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tclem said:


> I make my wife put them away when I am finished using them


In your dreams!



rocky1 said:


> Bolt a cutting board on top of the red box at Harbor Freight, and you got a work surface on top with room to store your chucks in the tray underneath. Don't recall whether it has the holes in the side for the lathe tools though. It's due to go on sale pretty reasonable shortly, price has dropped on it considerably. About another 6 months it'll be down there same price as the black tool cart.


Funny, I was looking at that one because it was a little bigger and I liked the drawers. I thought about shortening the legs and removing the lid and making a butcher block top for it. But I really like David hills cart and I could make my own chisel racks to go on it. So I guess at this point it comes down to picking, or finding a cart that I like or one that I can modify.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Then I saw this one for $179

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Well, that red cart is rated for 700 lbs... throw that in the equation when you start looking.

4 inches longer, 3 inches wider, 1 extra drawer. I need it for my mechanics tools, just been waiting on the price to come down and catch a sale. It does have the storage in the top tray to drop your screw drivers, knock out bars and other short handled goodies through, or long ones for that matter if you didn't want to close the lid, and it has a tray on one end but you can't tell if it has holes in it for lathe tools, but it could have with a good step bit.


----------



## rocky1

That's a good looking box too!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I was thinking of chisel storage racks mounted on the sides. And I like that there is no place for the chips to collect and a flat surface top with no lid. I can't see my self putting that much weight in turning tools in or on it. Drawers will hold 100 lbs each with ball bearing slides. Gotta go look at it but might could work?
I was also thinking mount the handle on the front because of where I want to store it, put the 2 fixed wheels in the back and the 2 swivels in the front. Make a wood top. Kind of a combination of all the ideas above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

See that pile of walnut turning stock? That is where I think I would like to park the lath tool cart.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> See that pile of walnut turning stock? That is where I think I would like to park the lath tool cart.
> 
> View attachment 124863



Greg, I want to help you out. Just ship me those walnut blanks, I'll get them out of the way for you. You're welcome my friend, glad to help Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@rocky1 Look what's on sale!




I think I will save my pennies and by the stacked boxes for $349.00 my thinking is I also have a lot of other hand tools in the wood shop that I can put in the extra drawers of the lower box, sockets, wrenches, etc. And still have room for plenty of turning stuff. The upper box will go in the metal shop side of the shop, I need tool storage there as well, so it's a win win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hmm...looks like hf sent out their book. I got mine today....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Hmmm... Might have to make a trip to town this weekend!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This thread Jas been very helpful for me. There has been some great ideas and I think a rolling tool box is the way to go. So I did some research and thought I had it all figured out. Then today I went to my local harbor freight store to get a cheap leather punch and as I was walking in there was a 44" lower tool box out in front of the store. It sells on sale for $369, it was marked down as an open box for $299, then marked down again for $249. Ok so now I'm interested and looked it over, not dented or crushed? So I found the store manager and asked him about it, he said it was the floor model and they replaced it with a fresh one since this one was missing the handles and lock. I imediatly thought that I could make a handle, and I never lock my box but could get a new lock if I needed it. I offered him $200, he accepted and rung it up for $195 + tax, came to $206 out the door. With all the drawer liners and top mat. So here it is.

They played it on its back on a piece of cardboard and slid it in my truck with a forklift.


 heavy mutha to unload by yourself! I lowered on end and set it on a piece of plywood.


 and there it is, nice!


 the markdowns!


 so the new box is not for the wood shop, but to replace the 30+ year old craftsman lower box that is in my garage. So I'll transfer all the mechanics tools to the new box, clean up the old one, and put it in the wood shop. That will not only provide turning tool storage but storage for all the hand tools in the wood shop.


 
I love it when a plan comes together. I got very lucky today!

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Awesome score!!! Good for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Killer deal Greg!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

WOW Greg that is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

The General builds a heck of a box let me tell you! They are stout!! Mine wouldn't fit in the back of the car, was too tall, had to slide it in the backseat. I like to have never got that heavy SOB out of there by myself!!

Sweet deal; love it!! Would've loved it better if it had been here Saturday, I could use a bottom box for tool storage as well.


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> The General builds a heck of a box let me tell you! They are stout!!


Yeah I gotta agree, it was very heavy lowering it down on it's end by myself. But that did let me look at the bottom to see how it was built, Lots of bracing with heavy gauge metal. The tall drawers on the bottom have 2 pairs of drawer slides for each drawer and all the slides are ball bearing. It's a very heavy and solid cabinet. I think this box is a steal at the normal sale price of $369 but I like the dirty floor model missing the lock and handle price even better! The cart we discussed above is also an awesome buy and very sturdy as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Tool box locks are pretty standardized and they're cheap... E-Bay May be able to find them at Harbor Freight, don't recall. I want to say I've seen them at Tractor Supply, they're basically the same latch used on Truck boxes. IF you want to lock it. 

Not a lot to the handle, you could fabricate one easily if you really wanted one. About all the handle on mine gets used for is hanging clamps on. 

If it didn't have the drawer liners in it, Harbor Freight sells that stuff really cheap too. Want to say they had 2 - 3 different varieties, a thin one, a heavier pad, and a beaded pad that was heavier yet. All were in the $5 - $7 price range. However... You'd have to figure out how many feet of drawer you got there; I don't think 1 roll is gonna cover it all.


----------



## rocky1

Oops... went back up and reread the opening post and you got the drawer liners too! Good deal!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks Rocky, i'll probably make a handle one day, material is pretty easy to come buy at work. Lock will probably get purchased one day too, not that I'll use it, but just to fill the hole.


----------

